# Unidentified Houseflag



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry about the quality of the picture but can anyone help me to identity what I think is a houseflag please? I am guessing that this could be quite modern, possibly Scandinavian and maybe connected to the oil/gas industry.
Many thanks
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like Stolt Line - chemical tankers, etc. under numerous flags.

John T.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Stolt Nielsen


----------



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

My employer for the last 16 years. Certainly Stolt.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Definetely Stolt


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you all Gentlemen for your speedy replies. I actually scanned the picture from off a coffee cup which I recently purchased at a Car Boot Sale to add to my collection of Merchant Navy china as it definately had a 'shipping' look about it. All I have to do now is to find a saucer!
Again thank you all for your kind assistance.
Peter4447


----------



## feistein (Jul 19, 2006)

I've got a saucer. But I think it would be to complicated sending this saucer from Norway ?

regards
feistein


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Send it air mail feistien - it will be a flying saucer. 

Brian


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Brian !!!!!!!!!!!!! Better than a pun though.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Send it by magic - it would be saucery!

ohn T.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Send it by magic - it would be saucery!
> 
> ohn T.


Cor Blimey - they get worse!
Peter447(Jester)


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Simple to achieve: Load saucer into sauceboat and sail it across


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

mikeg said:


> Simple to achieve: Load saucer into sauceboat and sail it across


- and worse!
Peter4447(Jester)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

As it’s only a small saucer, it might be good to keep it safe from jokers and pack it in a small basket that once had strawberries in it…. maybe in a _punnet _ (Jester)


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

*Stolt Nielson.*

Peter,

I have posted a pic. of the Stolt Spur in the Tankers section recently showing the Stolt house flag on the funnel.

Regards

Ninja.


----------



## roymuir (Feb 24, 2006)

Feistein,
that is a Stena saucer, not a Stolt one.
Regards, Roy.


----------



## ianian (Mar 30, 2009)

Peter4447 said:


> Sorry about the quality of the picture but can anyone help me to identity what I think is a houseflag please? I am guessing that this could be quite modern, possibly Scandinavian and maybe connected to the oil/gas industry.
> Many thanks
> Peter4447(Thumb)



This is the chemical carrier company Stolt Nielsen (Norwegian Company based in Houston Texas)


----------

